
Stopping Plastic Pollution with the Power of Bubbles - jmadsen
https://www.hakaimagazine.com/news/stopping-plastic-pollution-with-the-cleaning-power-of-bubbles/
======
spodek
Clever solutions are great, but nothing compares with reducing consumption.

A lot of plastic is unnecessary or packaging unhealthy things, like soda
bottles.

Since I decided to avoid packaged food, I dropped my landfill waste by about
90%, documented here: [http://joshuaspodek.com/js_blogseries/avoiding-food-
packagin...](http://joshuaspodek.com/js_blogseries/avoiding-food-packaging).
Substituting fresh vegetables, fruit, and mushrooms has made my diet

\- more delicious

\- more convenient (once I learned to cook from fresh)

\- cheaper, and

\- more community-based.

In other words, better by every measure I care about. The last time I emptied
my garbage was June, over six months ago. Anyone can improve his or her life
as I did. It doesn't solve everything, but it improves your life.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Well done - and thanks for doing this. I am curious to know what motivated you
in the first place, and how you managed to achieve this.

~~~
spodek
The whole story is in the link in my post above:
[http://joshuaspodek.com/js_blogseries/avoiding-food-
packagin...](http://joshuaspodek.com/js_blogseries/avoiding-food-packaging).
The menu on the right side of that page is clickable for more posts.

The podcast link at the top is for my podcast, Leadership and the Environment,
which is about people taking on personal challenges like this:
[http://joshuaspodek.com/podcast](http://joshuaspodek.com/podcast).

